# my 65 le mans restroration



## ijason73 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok here's what I got a 65 le mans convertible that's sat outside for 18 years. It was my mom's car for 40 years. Now its mine to restore. It's got rust in every common spot you can think of so its a frame off job. I just bought 2 65 tempest for parts. The 2door is in good shape. The 4 door lots of rust. already cut it up I was able to save the fenders, hood, trunk, front doors, windshield frame & door jams, and frame its a little rusty but can salvage some parts of it. My question is what other cars can be used for parts? any resto tips are welcome


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

WOW 

That will be some project! Good Luck. I think it's really cool you got Mom's old car, it's great to keep her in the family like that! Dan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Nice project, looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I see some very hard to find door n window trim.


----------



## ijason73 (Aug 12, 2014)

most of the trim on the convertible is good. I got most if not all the trim for the 2 door. I'm not going to use it if anyone is interested. The only trim I saved from the 4 door was the windshield and whats on the front doors.


----------

